# 2010 - 301Bq For Sale - $20,995



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kids have grown and we no longer need the awesome bunkhouse model. Moving to motorhome land.









Here are the images of how the trailer as it looks...UNLESS there are changes shown in the "mods" link. (like how fireplace is shown in mods area)

Standard Pictures/stuff
http://home.comcast....rjim1/index.htm

Mods
http://home.comcast..../301BQ_mods.htm

We just got home from a weekend trip and will be taking out all the stuff this week. After that is done, I will create a video of the trailer...if anyone is interested. At that point I''ll post it on Craigslist and RV Trader.

Thanks....Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Say it ain't so! We use the bunk room for storage now that ours are more or less grown (age does not really make them grown).


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Say it ain't so! We use the bunk room for storage now that ours are more or less grown (age does not really make them grown).


I was thinking of converting the bunk house to an office when the kids leave. Keep the two bunks on the one side with the water heater, remove the bunks on the other side and install a workstation. Not so easy since you would have to sacrifice the outside storage compartment, but possible. I work a lot on the road and it would be nice to have a desk and a workstation. Never seen a floor plan that had this, but probably not much demand for a trailer with an office!









Wishing you good luck on the sale.

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats on the Future upgrade!!! Awesome - cant wait to see what you get







i have been thinking.....dreaming of one.....

Did willingtonPaul visit you and wet your whistle with his new motor home? - i can tell you i know he is thoroughly enjoying your Oregon coast ...... said it is the most beautiful place he has camped yet.....

Again good luck on sale and on the new rig


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Congrats on the Future upgrade!!! Awesome - cant wait to see what you get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul and I have been in contact during his planning stage for the trip to Oregon, but we have not actually met in person yet. He sent me a few pictures of his trip once he arrived in Oregon, but he has gone silent for about a week.

Right now we're pretty much sold on an Itasca 35G motorhome.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the Future upgrade!!! Awesome - cant wait to see what you get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul and I have been in contact during his planning stage for the trip to Oregon, but we have not actually met in person yet. He sent me a few pictures of his trip once he arrived in Oregon, but he has gone silent for about a week.

Right now we're pretty much sold on an Itasca 35G motorhome.
[/quote]

I have spoke to him via text (to make sure all was well ...as he was so silent)

He is having a Wonderful time and successfully leaving the pocket computer (phone) silent ....as he should









He got a digital SLR camera ....so he is playing/using that and hasn't had a chance to upload photo's and thus post about his happenings .....

Potential New Motor home looks Great!!! Very nice!!! Have to ask about decision process as i have been contemplating as well ..... in regards to Gas vs. Diesel ...... I am thinking it would be hard to go to gas and not have towing power and hill power and exhaust brake..... that We/I have become accustomed to ......

I am always looking for different thoughts/perspectives on the subject of Gas vs diesel motorhome....


----------



## bkb (Aug 24, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Kids have grown and we no longer need the awesome bunkhouse model. Moving to motorhome land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

I am interested in purchasing your BQ! Instead of kids, I'd be looking to fill the bunks with our helicopter ground crew each summer.

How much weight are the top bunks rated for, do you know? Does it say in the manual?

And has the trailer been smoked in at all?

Thanks,
Brian Bartel
604-240-1580


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bkb said:


> I am interested in purchasing your BQ! Instead of kids, I'd be looking to fill the bunks with our helicopter ground crew each summer.
> 
> How much weight are the top bunks rated for, do you know? Does it say in the manual?
> 
> ...


PM and email sent.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...sold.


----------

